# Do You Say Half-Full or Half-Empty?



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

It depends on the situation.

I've caught myself using either in the past.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Half-empty.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Half-full.


----------



## sunlit (Dec 1, 2016)

When I saw this post, I said "who cares" out loud to myself.

That's my general disposition - I don't complain about things but I don't get excited about things either. I wish "Neither" was an option.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

You are all overthinking thing, just drink it. If you like taste of liquid, then it's fulfilling experience. That means, that your glass was full.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I said *both *because it usually depends on the situation.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Why would I be contemplating whether a cup is half-full or half-empty?

Just make sure that it's water.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Half empty... I like things full so when I see half of something then I query where the other half is of that item.


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

Half full.
It just feels weird saying half empty for some reason.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

1/2 empty


----------

